# Camelo / dromedário



## Carisma

Pessoal:

Tudo bem?

Devido à regra que existe em português quanto à preposição diante de meios de transporte (de), diferente a espanhol (en)... minha dúvida é a respeito da preposição que devo usar quando quero dizer o seguinte... Acho que por lógica deveria ser igual à usada para "cavalo" e "pé" (a), porém, não tenho certeza:

“Em Marrocos andei a camelo e a dromedário, que são diferentes, embora muito parecidos..."

Obrigada!


----------



## alFarrob

Andar "de" camelo, andar "de" burro, andar "de" mula. Nunca andar "a" burro, "a" camelo, etc.

Porquê? Venham os gramáticos


----------



## Vanda

Também, não tinha visto 'a camelo', Carisma.  Mas, é isto mesmo, andar a camelo. Veja o que diz este site de dúvidas:


> *Andar a cavalo *é uma expressão feita, e usa-se quando o meio de transporte é um animal: *andar a cavalo* num burro, numa égua, num camelo, etc.
> A expressão *andar de *usa-se, quando o meio de transporte não é um animal:
> Gosto de *andar de* automóvel, *de* comboio, *de* avião, *de* carro, de cavalos, *de* navio, *de* bicicleta, etc.


http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=7815


----------



## Carisma

*Obrigada, alFarrob... Que regra esquisita... então: andar de táxi, andar de bicicleta, andar a cavalo e andar de camelo?? Nossa senhora...!!!

Obrigada!!!

PS: Se alguém souber o porquê, agradeço a instrução! É a mesma coisa para português BR?
*


----------



## alFarrob

Vanda said:


> Também, não tinha visto 'a camelo', (...)



Eu sempre ouvi a par de andar "a cavalo num/no burro" ou outro animal o "andar de burro". Agora se está gramaticalmente correcto, isso já não garanto


----------



## Carisma

Acabei de ver seu comentário, Vanda!!! Pois é, aqui ganha o costume ou a regra? (RS)...


----------



## alFarrob

Carisma said:


> Acabei de ver seu comentário, Vanda!!! Pois é, aqui ganha o costume ou a regra? (RS)...




Pois. Pela minha parte não vou discutir a "regra", ou pelo menos a versão da regra apresentada no Ciberdúvidas. Agora que se vai continuar a dizer "andar de burro", disso não tenho dúvidas


----------



## Vanda

Nós dizemos, informalmente, andar de camelo, mas acabamos de descobrir que não é gramaticalmente aceito.... portanto, se estiver num ambiente informal eu direi: andar de camelo; se tiver que escrever formalmente optarei pela regra.


----------



## Carisma

Obrigada!!!


----------



## alFarrob

Vanda said:


> Nós dizemos, informalmente, andar de camelo, mas acabamos de descobrir que não é gramaticalmente aceito.... portanto, se estiver num ambiente informal eu direi: andar de camelo; se tiver que escrever formalmente optarei pela regra.




Bem, sem qualquer intenção de entrar em diálogo, eu não digo *informalmente* "andar de burro". Nem descobri que está gramaticalmente incorrecto. A única coisa que eu descobri é que há quem o ache gramaticalmente incorrecto. Nada que me vá fazer mudar de maneira de falar, pelo menos neste caso, e enquanto não ouvir argumento mais sólido.


----------



## Vanda

Bem, o ciberdúvidas é um site em que especialistas/consultores portugueses (não brasileiros) respondem dúvidas sobre a língua portuguesa academicamente. É um site de respeito e eu o tenho muito em conta.


----------



## alFarrob

Vanda said:


> Bem, o ciberdúvidas é um site em que especialistas/consultores* portugueses (não brasileiros) *respondem dúvidas sobre a língua portuguesa academicamente. É um site de respeito e eu o tenho muito em conta.




Não se trata de ser portugueses ou brasileiros, nem angolanos, nem moçambicanos, etc. Trata-se de não me terem convencido.  Não é a primeira vez, e espero que não seja a última que gramáticos de respeito não me convencem. Continuo aberto a mudar de opinião se ouvir argumentos que me convençam. ​


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Bem, o ciberdúvidas é um site em que especialistas/consultores portugueses (não brasileiros) respondem dúvidas sobre a língua portuguesa academicamente. É um site de respeito e eu o tenho muito em conta.



Olhe que há por lá brasileiros, Vanda. Não serão a maioria, mas há (mesmo quando não estão identificados como tal, nós portugueses damos bem por isso, na forma como escrevem e no que dizem).

Quanto ao tópico, o alFarrob tem claramente razão quanto ao uso do português de Portugal (quanto ao do Brasil, obviamente não me pronuncio e, quanto à gramática, acho estranho que se considere incorrecto, mas, enfim, poderá ser). Cá para mim é _'andar *de* burro_', _'andar *de* camelo', __'andar *de* carro', __'andar *de* avião', __'andar *de* barco'_. _'Andar *a* cavalo'_ é excepção e, não obstante, também dizemos frequentemente _'andar *de* cavalo' _(ou, pelo menos, há regiões em que se diz). Mas não confundir com 'andar *a* cavalo num burro, numa égua, num camelo, etc', mesmo que o significado seja o mesmo. É que '_andar a cavalo' _é uma expressão que significa andar montado numa coisa, seja animal ou veículo. Eu até posso dizer _'andar *a* cavalo num automóvel_', por estranho que isso vos possa parecer. Quando eu era miúdo dizia-se muito, como muita gente também dizia '_montar no automóvel_' ou _'montar na carruagem_' no sentido de subir para eles (o que não admira numa sociedade em grande parte rural, onde os animais de transporte é que eram a regra e os veículos mecânicos a excepção). Portanto, dizer '_andar *a* cavalo num dromedário_' não implica que tenha de se dizer '_andar* a* dromedário', _que, com perdão de quem discorde ou diga dessa maneira e com a devida ressalva e vénia a outros usos, me parece aberrante.


----------



## Vanda

Bem, Carfer, nós também não somos 'especialistas' no assunto. Até ler a resposta do ciber, eu ficava no 'andar de camelo' e 'andar a cavalo'. Vai se saber a diferença! 
Quanto ao andar de cavalo num camelo entendo que estão se referindo ao modo de assentar no camelo... ou seja, com as pernas escarranchadas, como se fosse num cavalo... mas ''andar a camelo'' sentados a cavalo.


----------



## Krystoffer

Apenas para trazer mais uma voz brasileira à conversa: por aqui (sul do Brasil) também se diz "andar *de *camelo", "andar *de *jegue", "andar *de *carro", "andar *de *ônibus", "andar *de *navio", "andar *de *lancha", "andar *de *avião" - e, geralmente, também "andar *de cavalo*"... "Andar *a cavalo*" seria aceitável, especialmente na língua escrita, mas não soa tão natural. A única exceção natural ao uso da preposição "de", por aqui, na hipótese, é "andar *a pé*".

Devo acrescentar que jamais ouvi uma construção do tipo "andar a cavalo de burro", "andar a cavalo de égua" etc., e elas me soam bastante estranhas. Não as usaria.


----------



## Carfer

Krystoffer said:


> Devo acrescentar que jamais ouvi uma construção do tipo "andar a cavalo de burro", "andar a cavalo de égua" etc., e elas me soam bastante estranhas. Não as usaria.



Bem... nós também não. Nós não dizemos '_andar a cavalo de burro' _que, de facto, seria estranhíssimo, mas sim _'andar a cavalo *num* burro'._


----------



## Krystoffer

Isso, Carfer. Obrigado pela correção. Soa-me tão estranho quanto.


----------



## VictorSMO

Quando se usa "a camelo"ou "à mula" é a mesma coisa que dizer "à bolonhesa"  subentende-se a expressão "à moda de" com a palavra "moda" oculta. Portanto há de se usar "de camelo" ou "de mula"... Pensei agora em um exemplo perfeito! Alguém pode comer bife "a cavalo" mas deve-se andar "de cavalo". Espero que tenha ajudado, e  me corrijam se escrevi algo equivocadamente!


----------



## Carisma

Obrigada, VictorSMO!!


----------

